

Can technology change the way building is designed  - GamePlan
http://sefaira.com/news/sefaira-adds-daylighting-analysis-to-performance-based-design-platform/

======
GamePlan
Technology can help architects design more energy efficient buildings.
Augmented reality and Virtual design will transform the way we build. Green
building not just for the sake of certification but a technology that helps
architects from the conceptual phase- which direction the building should
face, orientation/size of windows. You wont need to switch on your light, AC .
Your blinds are automated with the daylighting.

~~~
tapeshm
I second that, not only technology can improve operational efficiency of
buildings, but also provide improved environmental performance for building
construction. In addition, studies have shown efficiency loss of up to 50
percent in coordinating labor and in managing, moving, and installing
materials, and these cost burden could be avoided by embracing information
technology in the construction industry.

